
Pamela Anderson says Julian Assange is 'sick' and should be 'let out' - jakeogh
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-8346751/Watch-Happens-Live-Pamela-Anderson-reveals-losing-touch-sick-Julian-Assange.html
======
jakeogh
WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange misses UK hearing due to being too “unwell,”
says lawyer:
[https://twitter.com/joshdcaplan/status/1267431932910067714](https://twitter.com/joshdcaplan/status/1267431932910067714)

------
jakeogh
Anyone who actually reads the Podesta email archive knows why:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21384573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21384573)

